# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box  Medusa Box v2.0.7

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v2.0.7 is out!  *Added:*
world's first Phone Repair for Sony Xperia ST21i, ST21a, ST21i2, ST21a2!   Medusa Box v2.0.7 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *Sony ST21i* - added Dead Boot Repair and world's first Phone Repair (Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!*Sony ST21a* - added Dead Boot Repair and world's first Phone Repair (Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!*Sony ST21i2* - added Dead Boot Repair and world's first Phone Repair (Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!*Sony ST21a2* - added Dead Boot Repair and world's first Phone Repair (Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!*LG MS659* - added Dead Boot Repair. 
- Added support for new Сore ID (901B10E1) for MSM7225 CPU.
- Added support for new Сore ID (203E20E1) for MSM7227 CPU.
- Added support for new Сore ID (106030E1) for MSM7227A CPU.
- Added support for new Сore ID (204210E1) for MSM8260 CPU.
- All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals ("Help" button in the Software). 
Note: after Phone Repair operation, you need to re-flash the phone with Octopus/Octoplus Suite Software.
Also note: after Phone Repair procedure, your phone will have "00000000000000" IMEI and will be locked;
to perform Unlock / Repair IMEI use Octopus/Octoplus Suite Software.      Medusa - your stepping stone in phone repair business!    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي فيصل

----------

